# Should I Present Myself as an Allrounder or Specialist?



## Stepan (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi guys, haven't been here for a while, I'm planning to finally setup my website in a few weeks!

I was wondering if you'd recommend presenting oneself as a specialist or an allrounder (composer for film, videogame and commercials; producer, arranger)? I'm leaning towards the latter option since I'm interested in working in different fields, but I'm aware that this could leave the impression of "Oh okay, so this guy is mediocre at everything but not an expert at something".

How do you deal with that? Any recommendations?

(I'm jumping between contemporary ensemble music, arrangement for ensembles&orchestras, film music, videogame music and songs)


----------



## NoamL (Aug 26, 2017)

scoring media VS writing concert/art music

that is the distinction that matters, if you want to be a media composer then list your media credits & experience, concert work has pretty low relevance (unfortunately).


----------



## JohnG (Aug 26, 2017)

In general (of course there are exceptions), if you get hired when starting out as a jack of all trades, it's for low-paying, derivative jobs. Moreover, you aren't being invited to compose something unique, but often to ape someone else's style. The fact that such jobs often append to films or concepts that are also retreads of something better and more original compounds the problem.

By contrast, getting hired to "do your thing" means having a "your thing" in the first place, and putting it out there. It may mean that not that many jobs come your way initially, but if one does, they are hiring YOU -- not just a dime-a-dozen competent pair of hands with some keyboards and (maybe) orchestrating chops, but a particular person to execute a particular thing.

Mind you, some of the top composers (James Newton Howard being conspicuous) are able to master and thoroughly inhabit numerous styles (Dave, Treasure Planet, King Kong, Peter Pan, his contribution to the Dark Knight -- so many definitive scores). But there aren't too many as gifted as that.

So what?

So try to cultivate "your thing." In the long run you have a shot of getting a real career going with that instead of just a series of jobs.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Aug 27, 2017)

JohnG said:


> So try to cultivate "your thing." In the long run you have a shot of getting a real career going with that instead of just a series of jobs.



In my short career, I can confirm the validity of this. Absolutely, 100% true!


----------



## SillyMidOn (Aug 27, 2017)

Your career will probably end up guiding you in the correct direction naturally. Quite a few film composers never intended to be film composers when they started, for example. So be open to new channels/avenues. But if you are very young and say you can do anything, no-one will believe you, that's just the truth.

It is quite amazing how much intricate knowledge you end up learning over the years if you start specialising at one thing.

You also won't have time to do all the things you mention to a very high level anyway, and you don't really need to state specifically what you do, other than "media composer". If you write contemporary music, people in the media would probably not be terribly interested, and quite possibly run a mile... I might be wrong...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 28, 2017)

I would opt for the "Allrounder" approach; but for a single category (ie; composer). By doing that, you have opened up a whole world of possibilities. Until you develop a strong reputation and figure out what you're especially good at, you are only limiting your possibilities. I prefer writing cinematic orchestral music, but take gigs in so many different genres...and they all lead to bigger and better jobs. Just my opinion, but I think having a broader style range is the way to go; and only makes you a better composer in the long run.


----------



## bryla (Aug 28, 2017)

I just read Tools of Titans by Tim Ferris. I stumbled upon: don't aim at being the best in one field. Aim at being in the top 25% in two fields. That way you create your personal brand.

I have tried marketing myself as an all round composer for 10 years. Never got me anything. One day I said I was an orchestrator. Now I'm constantly working.


----------



## dannymc (Aug 29, 2017)

> So try to cultivate "your thing." In the long run you have a shot of getting a real career going with that instead of just a series of jobs.



as a composer who is still very new to the game, having a "thing" has helped me jump the queue for lots of jobs so far. then the clients decide that because of that style they would like me to try apply that to other styles and see what the result is. i think if i was just trying to market my music as a jack of all trades i would quickly of got lost in the crowd of thousands of new composers coming into the industry. its worked well for me so far but really it wasn't a conscious decision to have a sound, its just what came natural to me and is something i'm constantly developing.

Danny


----------



## adg21 (Nov 3, 2017)

Show-reels that have one romantic track, followed by a horror, then techno, quirky indie, then hip hop.... It sounds totally wack to me.

If you're great at everything, people can't take it in anyway. If I made amazing psy-trance I'd probably put into a totally different space.


----------



## mac (Nov 3, 2017)

bryla said:


> I just read Tools of Titans by Tim Ferris. I stumbled upon: don't aim at being the best in one field. Aim at being in the top 25% in two fields. That way you create your personal brand.
> 
> I have tried marketing myself as an all round composer for 10 years. Never got me anything. One day I said I was an orchestrator. Now I'm constantly working.



That sounds contradicting. Are you saying aim to be the best on one field or not?


----------



## adg21 (Nov 3, 2017)

Also I see you have a hip hop track. Do you make hip hop music and have a hip hop album?

Olafur Arnolds makes excellent dance music, but he doesn't muddle the two together.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 3, 2017)

I've had 5 different careers in music, and each time I changed, people assumed that because I did the previous one well, I wouldn't be able to do the next one equally well. I would say don't give people too much breadth in your work right away, particularly if you are pretty good at all of them. Pick your 3 or 4 best styles, and present those.


----------



## bryla (Nov 3, 2017)

mac said:


> That sounds contradicting. Are you saying aim to be the best on one field or not?


Don’t. Be good at two fields. Mine were film and orchestra. It has since gotten me work in even broader fields.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 3, 2017)

On the other side of the coin, I found more work when I presented myself as a composer of multiple genres. I say make your palette as broad as possible.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 4, 2017)

bryla said:


> Don’t. Be good at two fields. Mine were film and orchestra. It has since gotten me work in even broader fields.



I think something is being lost in translation. One thing is presenting yourself as a composer of multiple genres (usually mediocre / non-progressive / low pay) and another thing is being skilled in a completely different career area like programming or engineering or whatever, either as a related skill (unique selling point), or as a strong career backup.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 4, 2017)

It depends on who you talk to. You have to have a story (lie) for each situation.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 4, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> On the other side of the coin, I found more work when I presented myself as a composer of multiple genres. I say make your palette as broad as possible.


That's fine as long as you're equally good at all of them, and can stand up to the standard of people who only do one or two genres (and the client doesn't pre-judge). However, if you are the decathlete of the commercial music scene, I wouldn't offer you any work, unless I had no budget at all.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 4, 2017)

Daryl said:


> However, if you are the decathlete of the commercial music scene, I wouldn't offer you any work, unless I had no budget at all.



Damn, harsh truth!

That is why you have to specialize (special lies) in the beginning. People see those that do a lot as unfocused. So just make up a focus and do good work. Save your other stuff for the right time.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 4, 2017)

I see your points, but disagree. If I had turned down job offers because I didn't specialize in the client's requested genre of music, I would not have the success I've had over the years if I had limited my genres. I feel that having the ability to write in several genres gives a composer the upper hand in the industry, plus it made me a better composer thanks to the diversity of the music. Of course, I'm better at some genres than others, but prefer writing in as many styles as possible. I have never been looked at as "unfocussed", but the exact opposite. I have tow long-time clients that specifically choose me because they know I can take on pretty much anything they need. I mean, if you specialize in only cinematic music (for example), are you going to turn down a huge contract for scoring a string of Mercedes commercials because they want EDM? My guess is probably not.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 4, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I mean, if you specialize in only cinematic music (for example), are you going to turn down a huge contract for scoring a string of Mercedes commercials because they want EDM? My guess is probably not.



Of course I would turn down the contract.

It would be dishonest for me to present myself as an EDM composer if I do not live and breathe to create that type of music. It would also hurt other composers who are experts at EDM because I would be taking away legitimate work from them.

Furthermore, it would jeopardize the client’s brand if I gave them music that was not inspired by anything more than a greedy grab at money. I owe the client more than a half-assed attempt. I would keep my integrity by rejecting the brief and would give someone else more deserving the opportunity to shine.

It isn’t right or fair to let money blind us to what we are trying to do: serve the client with high quality product on time, within budget, and with no attitude.

Naw, just fooling around. Hell yeah I would take that brief!!!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 5, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I see your points, but disagree. If I had turned down job offers because I didn't specialize in the client's requested genre of music, I would not have the success I've had over the years if I had limited my genres. I feel that having the ability to write in several genres gives a composer the upper hand in the industry...


If you do all of them well. If not, you get hired because you're cheap, not because you're good.

Look, I'm not saying that you should only be able to do one genre, but if you spread yourself too thinly, you may end up being mediocre at all of them. Will the client notice? Maybe not. However, these days the need to stand out becomes ever more important, in my view.


----------



## mac (Nov 5, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Of course I would turn down the contract.
> 
> It would be dishonest for me to present myself as an EDM composer if I do not live and breathe to create that type of music. It would also hurt other composers who are experts at EDM because I would be taking away legitimate work from them.
> 
> ...



Haha, I was so ready to rip into this post, nice plot twist


----------

